# Need help hookin up my plow.



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i thought it hooked up when i bought it. come to find out the undercarriage isent even for that plow.

the hinge that hooks from the plow to the undercarriage doesent match up, i can change that just fine, few peices of angel iron and smaller pins.

im going to have to mod the undercarriage a bit to fit it to the frame. im not 100 percent sure how to hook up the pump, either hooked to the undercarriage, perhaps that and hook to the tow hook bar.

i can get pics next time, i guess my first question is when mounting the undercarriage, what height should the part where the plow hooks to the undercarriage be from the ground?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

What brand? Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry, forgot. western plow.

im not sure if its unimount, or ultramount, or whatever. there are 2 3ish inch pipes comming straight out.

depending on what height the plow needs to be off the ground i can use the pipes to mount the pump and lights. but to hook it up to the frame the way it is now ill have to cut off the pipes.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like you have a Western plow and a Meyer EZ-Classic undercarriage. That definitely isn't gonna work too well....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ya, my uncle mentioned meyer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i can take the hinges in either the undercarriage or the plow, move them, and get a different pin and the plow itself will hook up. though i havent quite figured out how to hook up the pump and lights. at the moment they are mounted to a pumper, i can either mount the whole bumper to the undercarriage, or cut off hte bumper part.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the pipes would work great for holding the pump and lights (the part that the chain hooks into and lifts the plow, whatever its called). but that depends on if i can mount hte undercarriage low enough for the pipes to clear the truck bumper


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

or i could cut off the pipes, and mount them at the very bottom of the undercarriage, but i dono if it would give enough clearance for the plow itself.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

so my first qustion is how far off the ground should the rear of the plow be, where it hinges to the undercarriage.

though i should probably get it up as high as i can as i dont have the strongest suspension


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

birddseedd;1083618 said:


> so my first qustion is how far off the ground should the rear of the plow be, where it hinges to the undercarriage.


 Whatever it takes to make the A-frame parallel to the ground, the actual measurement doesn't matter.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok. well. how can you tell how much the suspension is going to lower when its installed?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

western plow,
meyer undercarriage, (suposevly for a 91 dodge
94 dodge


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It won't lower any when the plows on the ground, and that's the only time it matters that the A-frame is parallel to it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the front of the a frame is mounted about 3 inches up the blade (from the lowest point of the aframe, not the actual mount points.

for the rear of the aframe to be level it would be 3 inches off of the ground, this seems a little low?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If the front of the A-frame is only three inches from the ground somethings majority wrong with the plow. Pics...pics...we need pics.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

be back in a sec, ill see what i can get.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

The bottom arrow points the the bottom edge of the plow
the top arrow points to the bottom of the a frame

there is about 5 inches between the 2 points


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, and the cup stayed on the tail gait with an inch of water. down the highway and all.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with it, your estimates were just skewed. Just make the A-frame parallel to the ground.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

so having the undercarriage 5 inches off the ground isent going to be a problem? that seems a little low.

when i lift the plow i know the truck has got to lower at least 5 inches.

(btw, i have a tortion bar suspension, i hope some time in the winter to get assisted shocks with small springs on them)


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. i guess my next action is to somehow bolt or hang the entire set of equipment to the truck and see how far down it is going to sink. from what i gather the rear of the a frame is going to be 5 inches off the ground and thats just the way it is. meaning no off roading while plowing . but what i am worried about is how low my truck will go when i lift the plow. i probably wouldent have gotten it if i knew about the whole tension bar thing.

thanks for the help, ill get back when i see how far down it goes.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

That's why there's adjustably in a torsion bar suspension and Timbrens to add and why you still don't off-road with a plow mount on.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the front probably wont sag 5" just turn up the torsion bars (there adjustable)


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

My 98 lowers about 3/4" with the plow up compared to when it is resting on the ground. 7.5' unimount. No suspension assist. My mount sometimes nicks curbs when pushing over them-so that is about the height the mount should be. I cranked the t bars a couple turns to prevent that from happening.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe yall can explain how to adjust it. never had one so iv no clue how.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok, got some new progress. and some blury pics. sorry, had to use my pda, good camera is loaned out.

basicially in order to have the a frame level i have to increase the height of the undercarriage 6 inches to meet the frame.

here is the undercarriage, and a blury pic of my frame.

















Plow measurments

Ground to frame of truck 19 3/4"

Ground to bottom of plow mounting pin (levels A frame with ground.) 6"

Bottom of plow mounting pin to top of undercarriage (where it meets the bottom of truck frame) 7 3/4"

So, ground to top of undercarriage 13 3/4". Making the difference i need to mod the undercarriage 6" inches.

Side to side the undercarriage is 1" wider, a 1/2" shim will fix that

Can i replace the bottom angel iron with a 10 1/2" peice of angel iron? Maybe brace it from point to point with a diaginal peice?









A 10" straight peice will act as a shim up to the side of the frame, or should i cut off the angeled peice and replace the whole angeled peice?









thanks for the help


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i want to bolt on the under carriage, will the holes in the bottom of the truck frame be a problem?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1085129 said:


> i want to bolt on the under carriage, will the holes in the bottom of the truck frame be a problem?


is it possible to bolt the bottom peice into those holes. they are slightly oblonged. if not im not sure where ill be able to bolt the bottom peice.

the side is solid so i can put a hole anywhere i need.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a novel idea, Call me crazy but, have you even considered trading your plow for a plow that will work with your lower mount or swapping your lower mount for the proper mount for the plow?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

looked into it. id pay about as much for the mount as i would for the whole plow and everything. i dont have anymore money so ill have to mod this one.


if i can replace the angle iron with a peice of angle iron that fills in the gap it will work. i just worry that adding 6 inches to the mount peice will be too much of a lever and cause it to break, i dont think it would, but im sure you all know a bit better than I


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

basicially, can this piece be replaced with one that raises 6 more inches.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Couple things. 

One-the measurement from the plow to the ground sounds low-I suspect possibly a very worn cutting edge, or skewed measurements for some reason. 

Two-attach the mount to the truck without any mods. if the blade meets up at a horrible angle, it will be easier, cheaper, faster, and stronger to modify the a frame of the plow than to mod the mount. Plus then you will get the clearance you want.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

actually i did think about adding 3 inches to the undercarriage and 3 to the aframe. (i want the pipes on the undefrcarriage to go under the bumper so i can mount the pump and everything into the pipes.

but what exactly would i be doing to the aframe?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i got the plow on pavement today and leveled it.

there is 3 3/4" under the a frame to the ground.

iv been cuttin metal and will be wielding soon. ill try to have pictures of the progress.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

If your truck lowers 5 inches then i would definately not be putting a plow on it. I have a 95 GMC half ton with a 7.5 fisher quick switch (told its illegal but o well) and it sits little over 6 inches off the ground and i have plenty of ground clearance. I wouldnt go off roading with it by any means. But when i lift my plow my truck only sags 2.5 inches with stock torsion bars. I wouldnt be worried about the truck sagging. i would just do what B&B said and make the a frame parralell level or have the blade sit just off level with the pins that hold the blade on slightly higher. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

/\ The bottom of the push plates sits a little over 6 inches off the ground /\


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I got the plow on level ground and the bottom of the a frame is 3 1/4" off the ground when level from the front of the a frame to the rear of it.


atm im modding the undercarriage to fit the truck. its a wierd length and to get the right peice would be 80 bucks, so im having to put in a shim on one side to get the right distance to mount it.

ill show pics of what all im doin as i do it.

thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

No problem. I had to mod my pushplates to fit my truck as well. I think i had an easier time then you did though. i had to mod a fisher....good luck to you and hope it works out for ya.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

pass the popcorn Tom....this is gettin interesting
pretty sure there will be no insurance and ALOT of "not-so good" plow mounting on a truck in Michigan this winter.
hope it all works out for you tho birdsedd


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

today i got the front of hte udnercarriage done.
first a few pics of what i did
turns out it was only off about an 8th of an inch width, but needed height. so ill be adding a 1/16 th shim and leaving 1/16 for a little wiggle room.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i used angel iron and planned on doing this a different way, turns out i was way off, no need to cut off the angel since its not in the way.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

start wielding, im not the best, but im getting better, i cut a v to give more surface area to wield, somethign a fab guy told me to do. i wielded it twice to be sure i got a good wield. dono if it was needed but it seemed to look better and filled in the v well


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i know im not the best at wielding,

now to get it where i want to mount it. i really should stop taking sideways pictures


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, here is a good spot for a question,

in this picture you can see a peice wielded to the bottom of the frame, it even has 2 nice holes in it that would make for a great mounting place for the back of the undercarriage. this peice holds parts of the suspension.

can i simply put a piece of flatstock in front of this, or should i run 2 peices up to the frame itself.

i suspect that this part is not ment for alot of back force. the bolts on the bottom right are from the rear part of the undercarriage.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

here is what it looks like with the rear taken off. had to make it fit.









i know im not hte best at wielding, but they are strong wields.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Can we get an update?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

havent done anything since i asked the question.

iv decided to put the rear parts on the frame rather than that cross member since it probably isent made for much rear force.

itl be hard to cut the angel iron at the right angel and make it fit right up to the frame but ill do my best.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im still not sure exactly where to mount the UC to get the aframe at the same spot, there is 3 3/4 inch from the bottom of the aframe and top of the pin, i suppose measure from where the top of the pin will be on the uc and then up to the frame. since im building the parts the pin go through on the uc i can drill the hole where i need it to be.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

excuse me, the aframe is 3 3/4, the top of the bolt is 3 above that, 

so the top of the pin, to the bottom of the frame is 13.25. the issue i caint figure out is how far up the frame to put the holes to bolt on teh undercarriage.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

do i put the bolts in the exact middle of the frame?



also, to put a 1/2 inch bolt on one of the side of the frame, i make a slightly larger hole on the other side of hte frame, this allows the bolt and socket to get through to tighten it?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i think these are the measurements i need


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

top of pin, to bottom of mounting bolt should be 15 inches. i think this will make the a frame level


----------

